

Incubator Summit: Which Startup Incubator / Accelerator is Right for You? - skmurphy
http://erik.randomdrivel.com/articles/31/incubator-summit-which-startup-incubator-accelerator-is-right-for-you/

======
skmurphy
take-away quote:

    
    
       Dave McClure modified Paul Grahams slogan, ‘Make something people want’ 
       to be ‘Make something people want… to pay for’

